# East Blue Luffy vs Dellinger/Rebecca.



## Extravlad (Sep 2, 2014)

Can he beat one of them in 1V1?

If no at which point did he become strong enough to beat Dellinger/Rebecca? Ennies Lobby? Training with Rayleigh?

I think that's scary honestly, they're both 16 years old and most likely stronger than a 17 years old Luffy.

So much potential.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Sep 2, 2014)

Dellinger would wreck him. Rebecca only wins if she can throw him into water.


----------



## GreenStache (Sep 2, 2014)

Dellinger stomps him. He probably became strong enough to take on Rebecca when he got up to Saboady Archipelago. At that point he should've had enough stamina to hold G2 long enough to overwhelm her with his insane speed. Luffy would need to be in his postskip self to beat Dellinger.


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 2, 2014)

Dellinger has PK potential.


----------



## Valdie (Sep 3, 2014)

Everybody has their individual plateues of power. Once they hit that point, they aren't getting much stronger after that.


----------



## Gohara (Sep 3, 2014)

I think Rebecca wins, but with around high difficulty.  At least, if she fought back.

As for Dellinger, he defeats East Blue Luffy with around low difficulty at most IMO.  I think Dellinger is stronger than every CP9 member with the possible exception of Lucci, and to be honest it wouldn't surprise me if the former is as strong as or stronger than the latter.

I agree that Rebecca and especially Dellinger have a lot of potential.  I would also throw out that Dellinger was considered powerful enough to be a main member of the Donquixote Pirates at the age of 6.  Doflamingo didn't consider pre time skip Bellamy strong enough to be a main member of the Donquixote Pirates.  That's pretty insane for a 6 year old.  So, Dellinger being a prodigy is a strong possibility.  I think pretty highly of Dellinger's strength and potential.


----------



## Suit (Sep 3, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Dellinger has PK potential.



Remember Haku from Naruto? The one who was jounin level at Naruto's age? The one that died anyway? Yeah, "potential" doesn't mean shit.

MF Luffy could likely take them. Possibly post-TS Luffy for Dellinger.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 3, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Can he beat one of them in 1V1?
> 
> If no at which point did he become strong enough to beat Dellinger/Rebecca? Ennies Lobby? Training with Rayleigh?
> 
> ...



You are only looking on age assuming that's all that is needed.

What about drive, ambition vigor, will power and all those lovely things?

Rebecca and Dellinger are stronger but they can't compare to Luffy's character.  That was the purpose of Garp and his nightmare tests.


----------



## maupp (Sep 3, 2014)

Rebecca and Dellinger might beat East Blue Luffy but no way in hell either of them can beat Saobody Luffy. That's the one that already went through EL and defeated Lucci. These 2 can't beat Lucci even if they try their hardest. 

Dellinger and maybe Rebecca>>East Blue Luffy
Post EL Luffy>> Both Dellinger and Rebecca. These guys aren't on Lucci level, they haven't shown anything close to him.

And people are looking at this potential argument wrong. People grow strong at different rate due to various circumstances. Just because Dellinger and Rebecca happened to be stronger than a 16 year old Luffy doesn't mean they have higher potential, it's not even close. It's important to factor circumstances and what made those 2 stronger than a 16 years old Luffy.

Dellinger was in a Pirate crew since the age of 3 and Rebecca was trained in fighting and Haki due to hard circumstances since childhood. Meanwhile Luffy was playing and chilling around with his brothers. He didn't have anything that would push him to grow strong and it was unnecessary for him at the time.

If you switch their places and put Luffy in Dellinger(being a Mingo's pirate member since the age of 3) and Rebecca(trained in the art of Haki and hard circumstances where she had no choices but get stronger)'s shoes, a 16 years old Luffy would be far stronger than the 16 years old versions of Dellinger and Rebecca. One has to look at circumstances to understand this whole potential business properly.

Dellinger and Rebecca have nowhere anywhere near close to Luffy potential. They can't start to scratch the surface of his potential. Heck 15 years old Chopper was stronger than 15 years old Luffy, let's also put his potential higher than Luffy 

And just to add this out there, Pre skip Luffy had taken 2 freaking Shishibukai down, plus the strongest guy in CP9 history, and some of you lots believe Dellinger and Rebecca can take down post EL Luffy? yeah right . Pre skip Luffy is a Shishibukai beater, Dellinger and Rebecca are some foot soldier from a shishibukai crew and average fighter from the colloseum respectively.

East Blue Luffy will undoubtedly get owned by both of them. But Post EL Luffy dance around these 2 for fun

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Amol (Sep 3, 2014)

*[thread=965621]Rebecca vs Rob Lucci[/thread]*
It was an interesting read .
O.T.:- 
Words like 'PK potential' are used too casually here. Very few people people in this Manga shown such a great potential. Both of them are quite strong for their age. Dellinger I think maybe able to take on Pacifista by himself. 
Dunno,i think it can go either way with MF Luffy . Dellinger would probably win.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 3, 2014)

Dellinger makes Rob lucci his bitch.


----------



## monkey d ace (Sep 3, 2014)

rebecca is not beating arabasta luffy.
dellinger could beat post EL luffy if he can hurt him.(luffy is immune to blunt damage)


----------



## maupp (Sep 3, 2014)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL. What feats does dellinger have that would put him above post EL Luffy . Is beating Gladiator fodders such a big deal now that we think Dellinger is even close to Lucci level. Come back when he does something noteworthy like post EL Luffy then we can talk.

The dude has done jack nor showed any decent feats to put him anywhere near close Post EL Luffy yet he is somehow magically seen as some characters above Post EL Luffy, someone who'd already defeated a Shishibukai and the strongest person in CP9 history.

I know people like going with flavor of the month and ride on recently introduced characters but this is just pushing it. I mean come the feck on people 

Doflamingo foot soldiers and low rank members aren't shishibukai level nor as strong as the strongest person in CP9 history. People should get things into perspective and think through before attempting to posts. This logic of  : "duh, the guy look nice and is recently introduced and I like him therefore he must be better/stronger than most things especially pre skip characters" that run into some people's heads has to bloody stop

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## 108CaliberPhoenix (Sep 3, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Dellinger has PK potential.


Lol you guys are taking his statement too seriously


----------



## Captain Altintop (Sep 3, 2014)

EB Luffy < Blueno < Rebecca ~ Kaku/Jabura  < Lucci ~  Post Skip Bellamy < Pacifista < Dellinger << Franky << Current Luffy.

Dellinger imo should be stronger than a PX that got one shotted by a simple Jet Pistol.

Rebecca also might be on Kaku's level or so. 

Rebecca low diffs

Dellinger stomps.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Sep 3, 2014)

Rebecca cannot beat a SN. She has no offensive feats to speak about. There really is no reason to put her above the weakest named Gladiators. Only being dinged by Hakuba is barely a feat. She had time to focus and he was about to slow down anyway and would have died if she didn't have a helmet.



maupp said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL. What feats does dellinger have that would put him above post EL Luffy . Is beating Gladiator fodders such a big deal now that we think Dellinger is even close to Lucci level. Come back when he does something noteworthy like post EL Luffy then we can talk.
> 
> The dude has done jack nor showed any decent feats to put him anywhere near close Post EL Luffy yet he is somehow magically seen as some characters above Post EL Luffy, someone who'd already defeated a Shishibukai and the strongest person in CP9 history.
> 
> ...



You're not even trolling are you :/?


----------



## maupp (Sep 3, 2014)

^ what do you mean. If you fail to understand my post then blame your own stupidity instead of asking me to answer your moronic question


----------



## Gohara (Sep 3, 2014)

I personally don't see anything wrong with the idea of Dellinger being around as strong as Lucci/Enies Lobby Luffy.  I agree that Enies Lobby Luffy is quite possibly stronger than Dellinger, but I can see them being close in strength.

Dellinger so far has:

-Owned someone with a bounty around 200 million.  Bounty isn't the be all, end all, but current Bellamy's bounty is higher than some pre time skip Supernova's bounties.

-Shown a very high level of speed.

-Owned multiple powerful New World fighters around the same time.

Characters like Lucci were very strong in Paradise, but they're essentially yesterday's news.  They would still be strong in the New World, but now even some subordinates of main antagonists are going to be that strong or stronger.  At least, that's how I see it.


----------



## Firo (Sep 3, 2014)

Dellinger makes preskip Luffy, Zoro , Sanji or anybody on that level his bitch.


----------



## Firo (Sep 3, 2014)

monkey d ace said:


> rebecca is not beating arabasta luffy.
> dellinger could beat post EL luffy if he can hurt him.(luffy is immune to blunt damage)


If her sword wasnt  blunt, she would defeat him rather easily.


----------



## monkey d ace (Sep 3, 2014)

Red Hood said:


> If her sword wasnt  blunt, she would defeat him rather easily.


that depends on her skill/strength with the sword. if it's average, i see luffy still winning.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Sep 3, 2014)

Dellinger is definitely above PX-level.

He's way stronger than named fighers like Suleiman etc. They should be at least average Rookie level or even high rookie level.

And come on, every executive should be  equal or stronger than a PX, even Jora or that fat art woman.

DD would never accept weaklings as executive members, since DD doesn't like weak chars. And supernova level is pretty SHIT for someone like DD.


----------



## Firo (Sep 3, 2014)

monkey d ace said:


> that depends on her skill/strength with the sword. if it's average, i see luffy still winning.



He cant even tag her. Not even once.


----------



## monkey d ace (Sep 3, 2014)

Red Hood said:


> He cant even tag her. Not even once.


he has a chance the moment she goes for the kill, rebecca's forte is dodging, and she can't be dodging while trying to strike luffy, so if her sword skill is average, he has a chance of beating her since it'll take more than a few sword cuts to kill luffy. attack speed also matters here, as she didn't display any good attacking feats.


----------



## X18999 (Sep 3, 2014)

Post Alabasta Luffy takes it.

I think the mistake people are making is thinking that the Gladiators Dillinger is beating are strong.  I though Sai was fairly powerful but dude is having trouble against Baby 5, Suileman has no feats, and Dagama is fodder+1.


----------



## Luke (Sep 3, 2014)

Dellinger would low diff East Blue Luffy. 

Not sure about Rebecca...


----------



## Firo (Sep 3, 2014)

monkey d ace said:


> he has a chance the moment she goes for the kill, rebecca's forte is dodging, and she can't be dodging while trying to strike luffy, so if her sword skill is average, he has a chance of beating her since it'll take more than a few sword cuts to kill luffy.


As I said before, she's skilled enough to just counter him all day long. He doesnt have comparable speed. She's much faster than even preskip Gears Luffy. 





> attack speed also matters here, as she didn't display any good attacking feats.


Attack/Reaction speed is virtually the same thing.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Sep 3, 2014)

Luffy loses both. Even with her blunt sword, depending on the location, which was not specified, Rebecca can still find ways to beat him, like knocking him into the sea, or if it's near a place like the coliseum (full of actually sharp swords), Luffy is mince meat.


----------



## Datassassin (Sep 3, 2014)

Based-Dellinger destroys Luffy with low-difficulty.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Sep 3, 2014)

maupp said:


> ^ what do you mean. If you fail to understand my post then blame your own stupidity instead of asking me to answer your moronic question



What is moronic about my question? You said a bunch of incredibly controversial if not outright stupid things pretending you're the only sane man in an asylum and I had to ask if you were serious.

Executives  are weaker than Pacifistas when even Baby-5 and Buffalo are able to a get up after a huge attack from Franky :/? Even Jora was still conscious despite getting cut by Brook, shocked by nami, and presumably bashed in by Muscle Point Chopper.

So how weak do you think the weaker SH are now if three people portrayed as stronger than at least Nami, Ussop, and Chopper are not even SN level? If Dellinger isn't than Buffalo, Baby-5, and Jora definitely aren't, which means you must think every SH below Robin is garbage as well.

How weak are the drugged up New Fishman Pirates that the SH shit on? It's quite obvious the NFP were not much weaker than Kaku, Jyabura, and Lucci(just unskilled) and they were crapped on by the SH. The Execs have far greater portrayal than half the SH. 

How weak do you think are Sai and Ideo are who Dellinger and Baby-5 may or may not be able to handle? You must also think nothing of the New World since you think Dellinger is barely SN level. That must mean you think Suleiman and Bluegilly are like Blueno level or something else absurdly low. Pauly/Pell level Ricki and Dagama then :/. Alvida level Rebecca :/.


----------



## trance (Sep 4, 2014)

Dellinger makes a joke out of EB Luffy and the rest of the East Blue M3. IMO, EL Luffy is the weakest incarnation of Luffy that can _possibly_ beat Dellinger and even then, it might not happen. I'm not sure about Rebecca. She probably beats pre-G2 Luffy. Not sure about with it.


----------



## maupp (Sep 4, 2014)

Serious question : What are Dellinger's feats or even hypes that suggest he is anywhere close to post EL Luffy, because I just realized people are saying Dellinger just for the sake of it .

Post EL Luffy would destroy Dellinger who has jack feats wise. Since when is owning Gladiators fodders such a big deal. Could some people really say with a straight face that Dellinger can defeat opponents of Crocodile, Lucci and Moriah caliber? What is wrong with this bloody place 

This has gotten disturbing pretty fast, it only took Oda posting his age on a cover and things blew out in chaos (The Dellinger wank I mean)


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Sep 4, 2014)

How does East blue, assuming beginning of the story line Luffy right?, beat rebecca who is an adept swordsman capable of reacting to hakuba's movement? I don't think Luffy has what it takes to beat the duo one on one individually.

While she has displayed some good feat and speed feat, Luffy at that time of the story line had as well but I just don't see him beating either of them.


----------



## Suit (Sep 4, 2014)

maupp said:


> Serious question : What are Dellinger's feats or even hypes that suggest he is anywhere close to post EL Luffy, because I just realized people are saying Dellinger just for the sake of it .
> 
> Post EL Luffy would destroy Dellinger who has jack feats wise. Since when is owning Gladiators fodders such a big deal. Could some people really say with a straight face that Dellinger can defeat opponents of Crocodile, Lucci and Moriah caliber? What is wrong with this bloody place
> 
> This has gotten disturbing pretty fast, it only took Oda posting his age on a cover and things blew out in chaos (The Dellinger wank I mean)



When I think about feats, EL Luffy certainly does have better ones than Dellinger. Maybe I was wrong.


----------



## November (Sep 4, 2014)

Dellinger destroys EB Luffy


----------



## monkey d ace (Sep 4, 2014)

Red Hood said:


> As I said before, she's skilled enough to just counter him all day long. He doesnt have comparable speed. She's much faster than even preskip Gears Luffy.
> Attack/Reaction speed is virtually the same thing.


she isn't winning by just dodging though. 
so does that mean kizaru has LS reactions?


----------



## Firo (Sep 4, 2014)

monkey d ace said:


> she isn't winning by just dodging though.



I said in my  first post that if her sword wasnt blunt that she'd eventually wear him down. The fact that she cant damage him makes this fight meh.  He cant tag her and she cant hurt him.


> so does that mean kizaru has LS reactions?



Yata No Kagami is Light speed ( debatable ) in  *Movement * only. 
Movement speed and Attack/Reaction speed are two different things.


----------



## monkey d ace (Sep 4, 2014)

Red Hood said:


> I said in my  first post that if her sword wasnt blunt that she'd eventually wear him down. The fact that she cant damage him makes this fight meh.  He cant tag her and she cant hurt him.
> 
> 
> Yata No Kagami is Light speed ( debatable ) in  *Movement * only.
> Movement speed and Attack/Reaction speed are two different things.


normally he can't, but he does when she's going for the kill, as she won't be doing any dodging there(which is the reason he can't tag her).
wasn't talking about YnK. i know movement speed from attack speed. kizaru's lasers and kicks for instance, that's attacks speed(LS).
attack speed is the speed of a certain attack. reaction on the other hand is the speed of someone's reaction to said certain attack. eg, someone shoots a gun at someone, the attack speed would be the bullet's speed, the reaction speed would be the guy's being shot speed of reacting to the bullet, if it's high he might dodge it, if it's not he get's shot. don't get how they're the same?


----------



## trance (Sep 4, 2014)

monkey d ace said:


> normally he can't, but he does when she's going for the kill, as she won't be doing any dodging there(which is the reason he can't tag her).
> wasn't talking about YnK. i know movement speed from attack speed. kizaru's lasers and kicks for instance, that's attacks speed(LS).
> attack speed is the speed of a certain attack. reaction on the other hand is the speed of someone's reaction to said certain attack. eg, someone shoots a gun at someone, the attack speed would be the bullet's speed, the reaction speed would be the guy's being shot speed of reacting to the bullet, if it's high he might dodge it, if it's not he get's shot. don't get how they're the same?



Semantics, bruh?


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Sep 5, 2014)

maupp said:


> Serious question : What are Dellinger's feats or even hypes that suggest he is anywhere close to post EL Luffy, because I just realized people are saying Dellinger just for the sake of it .



-He is a New World Pirate who just shitted on notable New world figures. 

-He is a current timeline antagonist. 

-He should be stronger than Hody's crew, all the weak gladiators, and at least 2 of his own crew mates who do have good feats. 



> Post EL Luffy would destroy Dellinger who has jack feats wise. Since when is owning Gladiators fodders such a big deal. Could some people really say with a straight face that Dellinger can defeat opponents of Crocodile, Lucci and Moriah caliber? What is wrong with this bloody place



Why do you get to arbitrarily decide Dellinger is weaker than pre-ts Luffy?

Yes he can beat Lucci. Probably not Moriah who has better portrayal than Franky or Hody. Croc is inconsistent as fuck. MF no, Alabasta absolutely.



> This has gotten disturbing pretty fast, it only took Oda posting his age on a cover and things blew out in chaos (The Dellinger wank I mean) [



No, people have assumed Baby-5, Buffalo, Jora, and Dellinger were at least SN level for a long long time because weaker villains were implied to be close to that level. Dellinger now has decent portrayal above the former three. Actually Baby-5's portrayal just went up from Lucci~PX level to PX/Monet level since she may be fighting Sai.

Why did you ignore every single question presented to you? According to your power scaling half the SH, the NFP, most  of the notable gladiators, and at least 4 of the Joker pirates are pre-skip Franky/Weaker CP9 level or even weaker! You realize that is completely absurd? The majority of these people are not weaker either Kaku/Jyabura or a PX.  But go ahead continue pretending you're the only sane person in this asylum you stumbled into yet completely underestimate every Straw Hat beneath Robin.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Sep 10, 2014)

Dellinger more or less handily beats SN-level fighter. 

He would zero diff EB Luffy  ... and mid diff. Pre Skip Luffy.


----------

